# rope in mouth rockclimbing yuk



## darkstar (Jul 3, 2005)

http://www.rockclimbing.com/topic/92209 thought yoall like this :blob5:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow. At least he didn't break his jaw, like the last guy who did that!


----------



## chipper (Jul 3, 2005)

Yum


----------



## runninghot (Jul 3, 2005)

It seems that if you want to look like a hockey player, climb with a rope in your mouth.


----------



## darkstar (Jul 3, 2005)

there are situations in climbing a rock where the mouth is absolutly indespensible ...the best climbers in the world can often be seen in photos pulling up slack ...biting down reaching down for more rope then clipping .... if you fall doing this u gotta open the old trap ... fast .... dark


----------

